# US driving license exchange in Europe



## Shaka (Jul 6, 2013)

I have heard that I can exchange a US drivers license in Belgium with proof of address,utility bill etc when I move there. I plan on moving to Italy after Belgium . Can I exchange the Belgian drivers license for an Italian one?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Once you have an EU license, you should be able to exchange it for another EU license. But it's that first exchange that is the problematic one. In many EU states, there are only certain US state licenses that are exchangeable. Check the Belgian consulate website.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

And you don't have to change your Belgian license to an Italian one unless you wish. Replacing a lost, stolen, or expired Belgian license from Italy is a bit of a hassle, but if it isn't enough of a hassle then keep on moving with your Belgian license if you wish. It's only non-EU/EEA licenses that have a maximum validity of one year in Italy (from the time you enter to establish residence).


----------

